# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  неПОДАРОК от подруг или Сумасшедший ЧАСовик

## Уралочка

*"неПОДАРОК от подруг или Сумасшедший ЧАСовик"*


*Использовать на юбилее для дамы БЕЗ мужа!!!*

Мужчины  на празднике устают ВЕЧНО играть, а бывает и так, что компания подбирается почти женская. НО ведь всем известно, что над  мужчинами  потешаться всегда интереснее. 

ТАК ВОТ! 

ЖЕНЩИНЫ веселятся  - и пусть весь мир отдохнёт!!! 
*Наконец- то ЕСТЬ  вкусняшки и для дам.* 
Виновнице торжества  вдвойне будет приятно, когда ее подруги смогут сделать для нее прямо на празднике ТАКОЙ  СЮРПРИЗ , 
что просто закачаешься.  
Один секретный позывной – и появляется ОН.   
Он НЕ-подарок,  но при этом, мечта любой женщины. 

Блок рассчитан на 15 минут, реквизита не требуется…..лишь наличие ОДНОГО мужчины. :Grin: 

 В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное сопровождение,* ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 900 рублей*.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

ЖЕНЩИНЫ ОЧЕНЬ СТАРАЛИСЬ!!!

----------

